# S3 vs S4



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just day dreaming :laugh: but which would you take and if you currently have the S3, what do you love, what do you hate?

I know there's probably multiple threads along these lines but decided to add a little something else to the questioning.


S3 would be Premium Plus package, Full LEDs, and Performance package for the mag ride coming in around ~44.2.k MSRP

S4 would be Premium Plus package, manual, sport differential, adaptive damping coming in around ~51k MSRP

Options as you can see would be fairly limited with either car mainly because the most important thing to me is heated seats :laugh:


The plan with either car would also be long-term ownership, 7+ years if not selling it at all.

Granted the S4 would be a slight financial stretch, but would not cause any distress. I'm not that dumb 

If you had to place the order in May-June, which would you go for?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

noatonement said:


> Just day dreaming :laugh: but which would you take and if you currently have the S3, what do you love, what do you hate?
> 
> I know there's probably multiple threads along these lines but decided to add a little something else to the questioning.
> 
> ...


If you are not planning to place the order until this summer the new S4 may be available to order by then.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

You know, I have a very weird answer...

If you had asked A3 vs. A4, then my answer would be A3 anyday........same engine....but the chassis and the compact size of the A3 definitely wins me over.

But S3 vs. S4, a turbo 4 vs. a supercharged V6......I am undecided....

Well, if RS3 vs. S4 (assuming similarly priced)....RS3 anyday.



Summary:

A3 vs. A4 -----> A3

S3 vs. S4 -----> Undecided

RS3 vs. S4 ----> RS3


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

noatonement said:


> Which would you take and if you currently have the S3, what do you love, what do you hate?


I made just this choice: I was shopping between the Audi S3, S4, and BMW M235i. I ruled the BMW out early as I really wanted AWD and a sedan; I'm also partial to Audis although this is my first.

Ultimately I went with the S3. Here's why:

The S3 is smaller and lighter; the S4 has gotten too big over the years. Admittedly, I like small, light cars.
I drove both and found the S3 more fun to drive but see again my preference for smaller, lighter cars.
The S3 is faster 0-62: 4.7 versus 4.9 seconds and, if anything, the S3 has under-inflated specs.
The updated interior and exterior on the S3 really makes the S4 feel dated; this won't be an issue if you can wait for the new 2017 S4
I wanted the DSG so the manual option on the S4 wasn't a sell.
The one point to the S4 was the rear-biased AWD, particularly with the sport differential, probably makes for a better handler, but I couldn't tell in my test drive and that's likely most evident on the track.

Like you, I went with a fairly basic Premium+ model. I love it. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

*I've had a 2014 S4 and drive a 2015 S3 currently. This is from a review I did on another forum:*

Having lived with both (2013 and 2014 S4, 2015 S3 with 2k miles) I agree with what hodros said. They are REALLY close in performance. I followed an S3 in my S4 on a spirited mountain drive and neither one really could pull away from the other. There were times when one would have the advantage, but in the end, they were very close.

As far as driving them, the S4 feels more grown up and the power application is sooo smooth. The S3 is more abrupt and a little tougher to drive smoothly. The S4 you could just roll on the power and get smooth acceleration pretty easily. You can do this in the S3, but the window is narrow between not enough power/smooth acceleration/drop a gear and oh crap here we go. In the curves, same thing. The S4 seems more stable, where the S3 is more "tossable." Nothing wrong with either, just a different style.

Edit: if you want more info about the interior experience S4/S3 let me know. There are a couple of things that I really miss from the S4, but some cool things the S3 has over the S4 as well. 

*Here's the second post:
Well first I will state what we are comparing:
2014 S4 Premium Plus, Nav, B&O, 19s, Sport Diff MSRP $57k
2015 S3 Prestige, Tech Pkg, Sport Pkg(19s) MSRP $52k*

Things I miss from the S4:
The pocket beside the cupholders where I used to drop my wallet/phone etc. - Now I have to use one of the cupholders further up or the little pocket BEHIND the cupholders that gets blocked if the cupholders are being used.
The ashtray where I stored change - now there isn't really a good place to store change(maybe not a big deal for some, but I never put change back in my pocket)
Memory Seats - this one isn't a huge deal because it's rare that someone else drives my car. But it was nice to be able to just hit a button when they did
Sunglass holder - Now I have to store my sunglasses in the center armrest or glovebox
Alcantara - The S4 seats with the alcantara "held" you in place better (IMO) and weren't as hot/cold feeling as leather can get in summer/winter
Comfort Access - Only works on the front doors, not the rears. Again may not matter to some, but after work I always throw my bag in the back seat, and now I have to open the front door before the rear unlocks(or use the keyfob)

Now for the S3 Good Stuff:
The MMI is much better. It loads so much faster, picking up my bluetooth much quicker from startup. It also has some new options like Interior Ambient light with good controls(my S4 had this after Vag Com), Windows roll down by remote is available(Not up for some reason, and again the S4 had this with Vag Com). With LTE the hotspot is actually a lot more useful. I was at Petit Lemans over the weekend, but was able to stream my college football teams game onto my iPad. Also, Audi Connect has a lot more options and more integration with the Audi Connect App. Pic navigation works, Facebook and Twitter will read Highlights, and there are a few other options. Some are more useful than others, but the takeaway is that there is a lot of stuff there.
The B&O sound is much better on the low end, up from 505 watts to 705 watts, I think the majority of that went to the subwoofer. You now have a subwoofer adjustment along with bass and treble. If you crank the bass up too much you get some resonance(probably solved with a little dynomat) but overall the music gets that low end punch it was missing IMO.
The steering wheel controls on the S3 also add a lot of function. They are now similar to those on the A6/A7 with more menus/controls and even the programmable button(options - Voice guidance toggle, change band, next track, drive select, etc).
Folding Mirrors(Prestige only I think) - Why the S4 didn't have these I don't know
USB Charger - Again something we're behind on IMO but it's finally here in the S3(Prestige only I think)
Vehicle Sound - As someone who had 2 S4s, I was never a huge fan of the stock sound of that engine. It was okay, but not exciting. For my taste the S3 exhaust sounds better, but that's a matter of personal preference. (BTW I always have the sound in the Comfort setting because I'm not a fan of "fake" sound)

A few other items that are different but not necessarily bad or good:
AMI connector is in the center console on the S3 (good if you like to connect and unconnect frequently, I liked it in the glove box out of the way because I never swapped out iPods)
No visible temp gauge on the dash on the S3(replaced with LED boost gauge)
S3 does have a dipstick

Finally a couple other driveability differences:
As I alluded to in the previous post. There is a little bit of lag when you first touch the gas, it's not much, but coming from the supercharged S4, it is noticeable.
The S3 doesn't have the Sport Diff option as it's a haldex system. In my limited time in the twisties, this isn't a huge deal as the car seems to rotate pretty well and can easily be manipulated to do what you want it to.
More on the haldex - on a hard launch you can get a bit of front tire slippage initially, but not so much as to really impact performance.

Hopefully that helps those of you considering and S3/S4.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BTW, if you don't need a car right away, why not wait for the new S4 to come out before you decide?

Comparing the new S3 with the S4 that is about to be phased out is somewhat unfair (like...of course the S3 interior and media system is going to be much nicer).


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

A3_yuppie said:


> If you are not planning to place the order until this summer the new S4 may be available to order by then.


2016 will be the last year of the B8.5, so you might be able to order a 2016, but it will essentially be a carryover model.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Summary:
> 
> A3 vs. A4 -----> A3
> 
> ...


I agree on this, except on the S3 vs S4. Owning a S4, and not being able to get the exact S3 still as options are missing (correct me if I'm wrong on Black Optics for North America is not available, the super sports are available). I had needed a car last spring so I grabbed the S4 after finding delays on the options I wanted, and that was a bit of a mistake I think as it raised the bar too high for the S3.

I would consider the S3 if it was a Sportback over the S4...and well S4 Avant over the Sportback...

The newer tech on the S3 would be nice in the S4. I kind of want a B8.5 but would wait to see what the B9 looks like first, maybe can grab a clearance B8.5 if push comes to shove.

Engine wise, definitely the more displacement in the 3.0T is just glorious vs the turbo 2.0L. Quattro no brainer on the S4, and the SportDiff makes it feel like a RWD car which makes the S4 much better for dynamics.

The only issue I have is gas mileage. My GF lives about 60 miles away (100 km) so round trip 120 miles x 2-3 times a week and well, I wish I had the S3 in that respect.

Finally from my test drive, the S3 did feel more fun of car to drive that was for sure over the S4. As for snow / ice handling, after the weekend I LOVE my S4, but never had horrid weather in the S3 to comment. Audi's in general feel like a tank in the snow, I doubt the S3 would be any different.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The main reason why I was undecided between an S3 vs. S4 was the interior. To me, the S4 is definitely a lot better in the engine/drive train side of things, but the B8.5 interior is getting quite old now.

The S4 is just a lot smoother in terms of power output. The jerkiness in power output is my main gripe for the 2.0T (don't get me wrong, it is extremely powerful, but it isn't very smooth when you need sudden power).

If and only if they had put a 5 cylinder engine in the S3 (even if it is just weakly turboed to roughly 300 hp)....one could hope for the RS3 to come stateside.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

I will be in the market later this year and will look at both. 

The nice thing about the S4 is that they depreciate fast so if you are willing to purchase a slightly used one you can save $10k. That would be my direction if I go with an S4. I also love the manual so that is a BIG plus. 

As for the cons:
S4 is definately in need of a refresh, interior and exterior, compared to the S3. 
I like the S3 size better (my first Audi was a brilliant yellow 99.5 A4/B5 1.8T 5 speed)
Mileage is SUPPOSED to be a lot better with the S3 according to the numbers on the sticker. 
But the S3 has a few stupid misses like the missing memory seats and homelink. 

We'll see where I end up but they are both on my short list.


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it might be settled then. Since i have no intention of making a serious consideration for either until May/June maybe even mid-summer, i can see what Audi delivers with the B9 S4, knowing that I always have a solid back-up with the S3 :laugh:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

these threads are silly. but it's a forum, so I "get it". you want other people's opinions. I respect that.

my opinion is:
one is smaller, lighter, and cheaper.
one is bigger, heavier, and more expensive.

it's a # game
A/S3,4,5,6,7,8, generally, higher the number the larger the car and more $$$.
get the # that applies to you, depending on YOUR UNIQUE SPECTRUM of needs, preference, and budget.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The A4 and S4 are like the 2014 Mercedes Benz C-Class. 

Sure it's price is nice but you know there's a new design coming around the corner. 




Wait to the 2016 A4 (S4) launches this year otherwise you're going to get fresh new 2008 tech and long tooth design.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> these threads are silly. but it's a forum, so I "get it". you want other people's opinions. I respect that.
> 
> my opinion is:
> one is smaller, lighter, and cheaper.
> one is bigger, heavier, and more expensive.


That's only size, weight, and price. What about handling performance, acceleration, fuel mileage and braking? There tons more to the comparison than size, weight, and price.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Tony_S3 said:


> That's only size, weight, and price. What about handling performance, acceleration, fuel mileage and braking? There tons more to the comparison than size, weight, and price.


good point!
I usually go with size first. But I'm weird.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Wait to the 2016 A4 (S4) launches this year otherwise you're going to get fresh new 2008 tech and long tooth design.



The 2016 A4/S4 will still be the B8.5 - The B9 won't be here until Quarter 1 2016 at the earliest as a 2017 model. Just an FYI for everyone.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

jgreer3746 said:


> The 2016 A4/S4 will still be the B8.5 - The B9 won't be here until Quarter 1 2016 at the earliest as a 2017 model. Just an FYI for everyone.


I wouldnt be so sure about that


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

ChrisFu said:


> I wouldnt be so sure about that


I'm pretty positive about that. Just think about it - the Q7 doesn't go on sale until this fall/winter at the earliest, and we're already seeing that car at Auto Shows (Detroit Debut). We haven't even seen the new A4/S4 at any auto show yet, so there's no way they will show the car and release it before the Q7 which they've already shown. 

For 2016 we're getting the new TT, new Q7, and A7/A6 product improvements. 2017 you'll see the A4/S4 and A5/S5 remodel. R8 will be in there somewhere too.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

There are some new spyshots for the B9 A4.

The headlamps and rear definitely look more angular and sharper. Wait for the new S4 before you decide!


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

jgreer3746 said:


> I'm pretty positive about that. Just think about it - the Q7 doesn't go on sale until this fall/winter at the earliest, and we're already seeing that car at Auto Shows (Detroit Debut). We haven't even seen the new A4/S4 at any auto show yet, so there's no way they will show the car and release it before the Q7 which they've already shown.
> 
> For 2016 we're getting the new TT, new Q7, and A7/A6 product improvements. 2017 you'll see the A4/S4 and A5/S5 remodel. R8 will be in there somewhere too.


Q3 will see its mid-cycle refresh for 2016 as well.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

BGR said:


> Q3 will see its mid-cycle refresh for 2016 as well.


Good call - forgot that one


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Did the same comparo… wanted the new interior/MMI/MMI screen and I feel WAY more part of the car than in the S4.

HOWEVER, I REALLY, REALLY wish the S3 had the rear sport diff available on the S4. The rear get's really squirrelly at high speed in a fast turn or accelerating out of a turn hard.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

s3u4ic said:


> The rear get's really squirrelly at high speed in a fast turn or accelerating out of a turn hard.


it'll help to do either
springs, or a rsb or both
at least I feel more confident now at high speed, after just springs!


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess there's really no harm in waiting to see when a new S4 will be revealed. The car will be held onto, so might as well make the best choice that i'll be happy with long-term :laugh:


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

I know this is the S3 forum, but this seems relevant and the S4 forum is a ghost town... Anyway, any update on the US getting a B9 MY2016 S4? It seems like the new body style is coming for the A4 but not sure if there would be a delay on the S4. 

The VW R's launch issues are getting old, and my wife is OK with stepping up to the S4.


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> I know this is the S3 forum, but this seems relevant and the S4 forum is a ghost town... Anyway, any update on the US getting a B9 MY2016 S4? It seems like the new body style is coming for the A4 but not sure if there would be a delay on the S4.
> 
> The VW R's launch issues are getting old, and my wife is OK with stepping up to the S4.


No expert of course, but if the new body styling for the A4 is all but confirmed for the B9/2016, I don't see a logical reason why the S4 wouldn't see the same update. Although with Audi who knows.

I do fear that if we do not see a new A4/S4 revealed at an upcoming car show, the new refresh won't happen until 2017. I don't really think Audi would update the styling without showing it (unless its already been shown).


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

noatonement said:


> No expert of course, but if the new body styling for the A4 is all but confirmed for the B9/2016, I don't see a logical reason why the S4 wouldn't see the same update. Although with Audi who knows.
> 
> I do fear that if we do not see a new A4/S4 revealed at an upcoming car show, the new refresh won't happen until 2017. I don't really think Audi would update the styling without showing it (unless its already been shown).


I have been out of the new-car loop until recently, but wasn't there a delay between the the A3 body-style change and the release of the S3? I would probably go with the B9 S4 and sports diff if it were to be released relatively soon, and then just get a roof box if we need to haul stuff.


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> I have been out of the new-car loop until recently, but wasn't there a delay between the the A3 body-style change and the release of the S3? I would probably go with the B9 S4 and sports diff if it were to be released relatively soon, and then just get a roof box if we need to haul stuff.


I do believe there was a delay between the A3/S3 but my guess is that the delay was caused because the S3 was essentially brand new here in the US of course someone with more knowledge could shed additionally light on that.


As far as the A4/S4, i would assume they would be refreshed and restyled together, especially since neither have seen an update since what, 2008? I believe order sheets for MY2016 should be available around April sometime, so regardless, in about a month or so, you'll know for a fact if the S4 is being refreshed.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

noatonement said:


> I do believe there was a delay between the A3/S3 but my guess is that the delay was caused because the S3 was essentially brand new here in the US of course someone with more knowledge could shed additionally light on that.
> 
> 
> As far as the A4/S4, i would assume they would be refreshed and restyled together, especially since neither have seen an update since what, 2008? I believe order sheets for MY2016 should be available around April sometime, so regardless, in about a month or so, you'll know for a fact if the S4 is being refreshed.


That makes sense on the A3/S3. Again, I have been out of the loop. 

Post any credible info you find; it seems like the main updates will be a new/lighter MLB platform, some styling/tech changes, but sticking with the current S4 engine.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> I know this is the S3 forum, but this seems relevant and the S4 forum is a ghost town... Anyway, any update on the US getting a B9 MY2016 S4? It seems like the new body style is coming for the A4 but not sure if there would be a delay on the S4.
> 
> The VW R's launch issues are getting old, and my wife is OK with stepping up to the S4.



B9 will be an early 2017 Model release(in the US) - probably release late Q1 or early Q2 of 2016. The 2016s will be a B8.5 carryover.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

jgreer3746 said:


> B9 will be an early 2017 Model release(in the US) - probably release late Q1 or early Q2 of 2016. The 2016s will be a B8.5 carryover.


Do you have a source for the info, and will the S4 be released simultaneously? I would be willing to wait another year.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Judging by how protracted the A3 (and especially S3 ~5 months later) launch was (1.5 years after announcement?) I would not expect an S4 for at least 1.5 years.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Do you have a source for the info, and will the S4 be released simultaneously? I would be willing to wait another year.


it most likely will not launch at the same time as the A4, probably a few months behind.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

jgreer3746 said:


> it most likely will not launch at the same time as the A4, probably a few months behind.


Again, do you have any real info, or is this just speculation? I am not trying to call you out, but you seem to have a definitive time frame, whereas everything I have read is rumors, spy shots, something a dealer thinks, or pure speculation.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Again, do you have any real info, or is this just speculation? I am not trying to call you out, but you seem to have a definitive time frame, whereas everything I have read is rumors, spy shots, something a dealer thinks, or pure speculation.


It's real info


----------



## 91BaseGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

I cross-shopped a new, 2014 S4 extensively. Driving it, it was fast and competent, very nice, just left me cold. The chassis is almost too stable, not playful, and felt very heavy. S3s were not out yet, so I test-drove an A3 2.0, and immediately felt the chassis was lighter and much more nimble, especially at turn-in.

So the driving character of these two cars is quite different. The S4 was just a touch too serious for me. For what it's worth, I felt the same about the E92 M3 I also tested. Very capable, beautifully finished, very quick, but heavy and cold. The S4 and M3 feel like "little big cars" to me, while the S3 feels like a "big small car," and has those small car moves that I just enjoy.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

The S4 looks like a massive vehicle (from the seat of a Mk6 & Mk7 GTI) which would be better suited to the interstate and nothing I'd want to take out carving corners let alone taking to a track. The only "4" I'd want is the RS4 Avant which we don't get. If you want a sporty sedan get the S4. If you want a SPORT SEDAN get the S3. If you have the time, get the S3 Performance Pack, Advanced MMI, & Sport Seats...those will be the options everyone asks for and keep the resale floating high. You can probably get all that and more for $47K. Split the difference financially, get a car you'll enjoy more daily. People whine about small back seats. Who cares. If it's under 200 miles just shut up. As if we are all used to riding in S-Classes daily. The S4 is boring IMO and long in the tooth. For $51K, you can get a lot of previously owned cars (also released in 2010 for that matter) you may like much more than an S4. Like a Porsche C4S. Tune that S3 and you've got a really nice car with seats that rival a supercar and speed that will be not too far behind.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Revolver1966 said:


> The S4 is boring IMO


Funny, it is the lack of a manual in the S3 and how that makes the driving experience boring to me that is pushing me towards an S4. IMHO.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

jeff968 said:


> Funny, it is the lack of a manual in the S3 and how that makes the driving experience boring to me that is pushing me towards an S4. IMHO.


+1.

I've got a $1,000 deposit on a 2016 S5. May hold off for the B9 if Audi releases it at Frankfurt and it has some significant upgrades, but I'm mostly ready to pull the trigger on the 2016 because I know it will be a manual, and there's no guarantee for the B9.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

I am test driving the S3/S4 soon. The B9 S4 would probably be the clear winner for my needs, but waiting until mid-2016 might not be possible UGH! Either ride will be fitted with a roof box at some point, so I will keep an open mind.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

jsausley said:


> +1.
> 
> I've got a $1,000 deposit on a 2016 S5. May hold off for the B9 if Audi releases it at Frankfurt and it has some significant upgrades, but I'm mostly ready to pull the trigger on the 2016 because I know it will be a manual, and there's no guarantee for the B9.



The B9 A4 should be at Frankfurt - not sure about the A5 though, it's coming later than the A4 I think.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> The B9 S4 would probably be the clear winner for my needs, but waiting until mid-2016 might not be possible UGH!


I'd wait for the 2016 model. Current S4 design has been out since 2008 (that's 7 years). 7 years is a long time for a car design. The Current S4's design looks old and dated. In 1 year the design will even look more dated. That isn't the experience I would want with a brand new car that was just purchased a little over one year ago. The 2016 A4/S4 is going to really make the current A4/S4s look really old in both design and tech.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> I'd wait for the 2016 model. Current S4 design has been out since 2008 (that's 7 years). 7 years is a long time for a car design. The Current S4's design looks old and dated. In 1 year the design will even look more dated. That isn't the experience I would want with a brand new car that was just purchased a little over one year ago. The 2016 A4/S4 is going to really make the current A4/S4s look really old in both design and tech.


This. Ask this: will I be happy laying down $50K only to drive past a nearly identical to mine, 4 year old car that is worth $30K? Then again, if a manual is a big selling point then don't know what to say since a large reason I like VW/Audi's cars are their dual clutch boxes.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> I'd wait for the 2016 model. Current S4 design has been out since 2008 (that's 7 years). 7 years is a long time for a car design. The Current S4's design looks old and dated. In 1 year the design will even look more dated. That isn't the experience I would want with a brand new car that was just purchased a little over one year ago. The 2016 A4/S4 is going to really make the current A4/S4s look really old in both design and tech.


The 2016 will be a carryover of the B8.5. The B9 will be a 2017 early release model sometime in the first half of next year at least here in the U.S.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Revolver1966 said:


> Then again, if a manual is a big selling point then don't know what to say


Oh yeah!!! Rowing the gears on a performance vehicle is a huge selling point. It's a blast! Score 1 for the S4.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Tony_S3 said:


> I'd wait for the 2016 model. Current S4 design has been out since 2008 (that's 7 years). 7 years is a long time for a car design. The Current S4's design looks old and dated. In 1 year the design will even look more dated. That isn't the experience I would want with a brand new car that was just purchased a little over one year ago. The 2016 A4/S4 is going to really make the current A4/S4s look really old in both design and tech.


I have been debating this one a lot lately (my wife is tired of hearing about cars) and here are my thoughts. MY2016 is expected to be another carry over of the B8.5, but we will see when order guides are released in the next month, or so. My wife and I need a car soon-ish and while it seems like the B9 S4 _should_ be here mid 2016, it could certainly be delayed. The B8/8.5 has been out forever, but Audis tend to be a bit timeless in their style AND it also means a lot of the kinks have been worked out. The B9 will likely be better, but I don't think I would want to buy the first MY (look at all the B8 issues) since customers could be guinea pigs.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

One more thing regarding B8.5 versus B9 S4. You can use the Supplier Program/ACNA discount on a B8.5, but they might exclude the B9 S4 when it is released. It all depends on your personal situation; I am OK with spending ~$50k on a car, but can't justify ~$60k.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

B9 A4 was recently confirmed for Frankfurt. No word on the A5, but I would suspect that will be 3-6 mos. behind the A4. I could see the A5 debuting at Los Angeles or Detroit in January (though I put my odds on Q5 in Detroit since it's a key product in North America). 

The big question is the manual transmission for the US market: Audi seems pretty hell bent on removing the MT6 from the lineup there's a very good likelihood the B8 will be the last available with the manual here in North America. At a minimum I suspect that like the B8, the B9 manual will be a delayed intro.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> B9 A4 was recently confirmed for Frankfurt. No word on the A5, but I would suspect that will be 3-6 mos. behind the A4. I could see the A5 debuting at Los Angeles or Detroit in January (though I put my odds on Q5 in Detroit since it's a key product in North America).
> 
> The big question is the manual transmission for the US market: Audi seems pretty hell bent on removing the MT6 from the lineup there's a very good likelihood the B8 will be the last available with the manual here in North America. At a minimum I suspect that like the B8, the B9 manual will be a delayed intro.


Isn't the bigger question whether the S4 will be released at the same time as the A4?


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

I was ready to pull the trigger on an S3/4 and of course this thread makes me consider waiting for the B9...


----------



## LazyLightning (Aug 11, 2012)

jeff968 said:


> Funny, it is the lack of a manual in the S3 and how that makes the driving experience boring to me that is pushing me towards an S4. IMHO.


Bingo. That's why I went for the S4 instead of the S3 when I traded in my R - needed that third pedal. The S4 MT6 is an amazingly competent vehicle, but I do agree with some of the criticisms expressed here - it is rather cold feeling, and feels almost too planted - doesn't feel visceral and tossable (especially after the R!). Would have jumped on the S3 if Audi didn't screw us over with the no manual treatment.

Would really consider trading my S4 for a MKVII R 6MT next year, but looks like the new R won't ever have a freaking sunroof option!! Just can win w/ VW/AUDI's bizarre packaging!!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

LazyLightning said:


> Bingo. That's why I went for the S4 instead of the S3 when I traded in my R - needed that third pedal. The S4 MT6 is an amazingly competent vehicle, but I do agree with some of the criticisms expressed here - it is rather cold feeling, and feels almost too planted - doesn't feel visceral and tossable (especially after the R!). Would have jumped on the S3 if Audi didn't screw us over with the no manual treatment.
> 
> Would really consider trading my S4 for a MKVII R 6MT next year, but looks like the new R won't ever have a freaking sunroof option!! Just can win w/ VW/AUDI's bizarre packaging!!


See the sunroof is one of the reasons I'm leaning to an S3 now. The reality is I use it a ton as I can't stand air con.


----------

